# People who have automatic sigs on emails



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone else get tossed off by this? You know the sort, they're a mate, and the email ends with:

_Best regards,

Joe Bloggs, Director_

I've even noticed it on the Forum. People post a thread in which they are criticising something, yet two lines down it says:

_Cheers,

Joe_

In most cases it wouldn't take them much longer to type the extra word(s), surely?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

and you sign yourself as......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Regards in an email to a friend and not a work colleage is so formal I think. Yes it does 'P' me off too . Some of your out there know who you are ;D. So stop it right now  [smiley=stop.gif] and be more friendly and say thanks for the 'shag last night but your a crap breakfast maker Abs' instead ;D LOL


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Go on Audiworld - signatures read like a fucking CV...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Go on Audiworld - signatures read like a fucking CV...


Jenna Jameson has one of those......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't stand people who just do a line as a signature . What's that all about? And it is easy to forge aswell :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can just imagine your signature, Abi. The "I" with a heart as the dot over it, and flourished with lots of kisses....

Yuck.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I can just imagine your signature, Abi. The "I" with a heart as the dot over it, and flourished with lots of kisses....
> 
> Yuck.


LOL hehehe , you know me far too well from my posts Zeddy heddy ;D. I bet you was the little boy many years ago that didn't like being kissed by an auntie too ;D .

Still hate people who do a line as a signature though  . I could become very rich if I signed my boss' letters like his signature.... mmmmmm got me thinking now : 8)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep those are annoying, i have a work signature thread which i "designed" but don't include when emailing friends but i've noticed that ever since my girlfriend has had her new job @ Selfridges, every email she sends me is sent with her signature!!!

Surely this is one situation where i shouldn't be receiving the default treatment?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> Surely this is one situation where i shouldn't be receiving the default treatment?


Perhaps she thinks your illiterate or stupid and wont notice


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Perhaps she thinks your illiterate or stupid and wont notice Â


Morgan, shouldn't it be; "......_you're_ illiterate..... " ?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Quite possibly ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I already did bullshit status-orientated job titles elsewhere, but can I add people who put their silly little degree's and qualifications after their names (this applies to biz cards too) as well as their worthless pseudo-professional accreditations. Â Not big not clever.

As a caveat, I'll add that if I go to a Doctor (or any medic), I want to know that he/she is qualified. Â Ditto with my legal affairs and accounts. Â But who really gives a fuck that Mandy Out-to-Lunch-Farquar Belvoir is in the Chartered Institute of Marketing? Of that Colin Sack is a member of the intitute of HR blah blah when he gives you a redundancy notice?

Not I.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps she thinks your illiterate or stupid and wont notice Â


Kev has mentioned the "you're" so I'll just mention the "won't"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I can't stand people who just do a line as a signature Â . Â What's that all about? And it is easy to forge aswell Â :-/


Agreed

yours

_____________________________________


----------

